# Enderal [Skyrim mod]



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

This is a total conversion mod for Skyrim (so basically they made a new game, as a mod, using some of Skyrim's resources + new ones.)

They've been working on it for years now but it's coming out in 2015:





















map of their universe:










Screenshots:























































concept art:




























Here's a link to their site (they have projects they worked on for Morrowind, Oblivion and Fallout 3 as well):

http://sureai.net/projects/enderal/


----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)

Do u know if it will have co-op?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

VincentAdultman said:


> Do u know if it will have co-op?


I doubt it but:

http://sureai.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=141&t=5885


----------



## Esteban (Dec 8, 2014)

This looks really cool. I'll be keeping track of this.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Damn I'm so in.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

VincentAdultman said:


> Do u know if it will have co-op?


If it is just a total conversion mod, it will probably consist of some coding and texture work, putting in the landscape and making quests and maybe some cutscenes. Making a game like this multiplayer is stupidly difficult.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Between this and witcher 3, next year is going to rule for RPG.


----------



## Tabris (Jul 14, 2013)

Looks good. I haven't played Skyrim since launch so I might try this out.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Good thing i kept a vanilla version of Skyrim on my computer.

I'm definitely gonna give this Enderal a try.


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Sooooo been looking forward to this!


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

I may have to reinstall Skyrim and check it out once it releases, it looks pretty impressive.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It's available to download now in English (there's also German):

http://www.moddb.com/mods/enderal/news/enderal-english-version-release

http://www.nexusmods.com/skyrim/mods/77868/?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

@Persephone The Dread

Cheers for the reminder. I had forgotten about this project.

It's downloading and i can't wait to play. Now i just need to figure which mods i can use.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

still got Skyrim on my external hdd but dunno if I should bother with this :-?


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Holy ****. Yay! Free game! I've been itching to play something like skyrim, but with a different spin on it. Hopefully this will be good. And hopefully I won't end up wasting hours upon hours trying to mod it to perfection. Oh hell. I probably will.


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Wow. What an intro. Well, this game seems promising so far.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Here's a great video for those of you who might want help installing Enderal or using mods with it:


----------



## Humesday (Mar 6, 2016)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Here's a great video for those of you who might want help installing Enderal or using mods with it:


Yes, this is needed. I made the mistake of unzipping the torrent and dropping it in the folder. I ended up having to download Skyrim again.

It's strange they didn't just include the launcher in the torrent. Great game so far though. I'm impressed, especially considering it's free. It's better than a lot of official expansions for games so far.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Humesday said:


> Yes, this is needed. I made the mistake of unzipping the torrent and dropping it in the folder. I ended up having to download Skyrim again.
> 
> It's strange they didn't just include the launcher in the torrent. Great game so far though. I'm impressed, especially considering it's free. It's better than a lot of official expansions for games so far.


Gopher is the best go to guy for installing Skyrim or Fallout mods. He's an awesome dude.

And the mod is great. Better than the vanilla games in many ways. Looks darn good too. I had to turn down the graphics a bit on my computer.


----------

